# Boas > Anacondas >  I'm Back

## Neal

I'm finally into my new house and settled in so I'm not moving from apartment to apartment. Still dealing with a lot of stuff trying to get my girlfriend here from UK but other then that I've been staying in touch with the guy who was taking care of my Anaconda, well it was his but I told him what was going on before he took her for awhile and now I'm getting her back. She's about 6 foot or that's what he said, but I will post some pictures either later tonight or tomorrow once I get her settled.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Welcome back Neal!  It's good to see you again!  Can't wait to see the pics of the anaconda!

----------


## Emilio

Welcome back man! :Wink:

----------


## Neal

> Welcome back Neal!  It's good to see you again!  Can't wait to see the pics of the anaconda!





> Welcome back man!


Thanks. I can't wait to see her in person either. I'm just hoping she doesn't have mites or anything. I'm clueless as to what she'll need but I'm sure I'll find out in about an hour or so. I know the guy was feeding her stuff he killed like squirrels, so I'm going to have to get her checked for parasites.

----------

